

Spacefunk Sublime Text Theme Is Awesome - tlongren
http://www.longren.org/spacefunk-sublime-text-theme-is-awesome/

======
purephase
Site was down, so here's a link to the theme:

[https://sublime.wbond.net/packages/Theme%20-%20Spacefunk](https://sublime.wbond.net/packages/Theme%20-%20Spacefunk)

~~~
tlongren
Yah the sites back up now. Fucking Digital Ocean and MySQL, so thanks for
linking the github repo.

------
Gigablah
My personal favourite is Flatland:
[https://github.com/thinkpixellab/flatland](https://github.com/thinkpixellab/flatland)

~~~
tlongren
I really like Flatland too. I thought you could change the blue color though.
Must have been another theme I was thinking of.

There's a really good supply of high-quality Sublimetext themes, which is
partly why I love it so much.

